# Curves



## MargeSimpson (5 Apr 2005)

Does anyone know anything about Curves? I have visited their site but it does not explain much. 
Is it mostly diet watching or are there machines to work with.
How much does it cost to join or weekly/monthly/yearly cost?

txs
s


----------



## Debbie (5 Apr 2005)

MargeSimpson said:
			
		

> Does anyone know anything about Curves? I have visited their site but it does not explain much.
> Is it mostly diet watching or are there machines to work with.
> How much does it cost to join or weekly/monthly/yearly cost?
> 
> ...


 Hi,
It cost me roughly 39 euro a month when I joined in November 04,not sure what it is now though! It's very good if you actually go to it[haven't been in awhile]. There are lots of machines there, hydraulic or something. You only do a half hour so its great that way. You go around all the machines three times and they are all simple. I must go back!

Deb


----------



## stobear (5 Apr 2005)

Some useful discussion on Curves


----------



## Unregistered (5 Apr 2005)

Hi

I go to Curves in Donnybrook.
There is a joining fee of €99 (think that is 1/2 price offer) and then €39 per month (12 months minimum).
They weigh/mesure you when you start and give you your % bodyfat.  You are then supposed to have this done again every month.
The circuit is made up of machines(you can see these on the website) and recovery stations (where you jog/run/walk on spot), you go from one to the other for 30 secs each.
You don't necessarily have to go around 3 times it depends how many machines your curves has - you are supposed to do 25 different stations (excluding recovery stations) for 30 seconds.  For example in Donnybrook there are 12 machines so you have to do them twice plus one.  There is a nutritional plan but you don't have to follow this.

You finish up with 5 mins stretching.

Overall the whole thing is a bit cheesy (really American vibe) but I find it good and very handy.

Hope this helps .

J


----------



## MargeSimpson (5 Apr 2005)

mmm...€480 a year is a big commitment. I'd really want to be determined.
You'd get a pool or sauna in a gym for that much. Though I do like the idea of it.


----------



## Unregistered (5 Apr 2005)

That is true - it is as expensive as a gym.  The reason I went for curves is because I always felt a bit intimidated in a gym and also you get use curves centres all over the world.  You just need a travel pass (no extra cost).  This really appealed to me as a travel a lot for work.


----------



## stobear (7 Apr 2005)

Their [broken link removed] gives the usual stuff along with locations and contact numbers if its any help


----------



## Dunners (7 Apr 2005)

It is expensive I suppose, compared to regular gym memberships.  However, the fact that a) it's right by my house, and on the way home from work plus, b) the workout is just 30 mins  means that I actually go far more regularly than when I used to go to the gym.
It's just easier all round.  I found I went religiously to the gym for the first 2 months, and made full use of all their facilities (pool / sauna /steam room etc) but the entire trek was taking me over 2 hours.  This typically made it difficult to go more than 2 nights each week.  I ended up going perhaps once a week at most...
With Curves, I'm in and out of there with no hassle, and have plenty of time to get on with other things.


----------



## Vanilla (7 Apr 2005)

If you buy the Kerryman you'll see an article by a journalist who's lost 11lbs in a month with Curves- also theres an opportunity to win free member ship for a year plus a makeover- new outfits, makeup hairdo etc- think its limited to Kerry membership though, if anyone from the Kingdom is interested.


----------

